# Probleme script automator et snow leopard



## Vicking50 (1 Septembre 2009)

- Bonjour à la communauté,
j'ai un problème avec un script tout bête qui fonctionnait nickel sous léopard mais qui me cherche sous snow, le script est celui qui permet de regarder les dates de naissances dans le carnet d'adresse et de lancer mail et de preparer l'envoi d'un message, script tout bête = rechercher les personnes dont l'anniversaire est (dans contact) +envoyer des voeux d'anniversaire (dans mail) = 1 avertissement ( l'action envoyer des voeux d'anniversaire n'a pas été fournie avec les données requises ),
Mais il veut quoi exactement, le même script à la virgule prés avec le meme carnet d'adresse, avec les mêmes champs fonctionnait nickel sous léopard 10,5,
Quelqu'un connait il la solution
Merci


----------



## schwebb (1 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

Je ne peux pas t'aider, en revanche je vais attendre une réponse avec toi: j'ai un problème avec Automator aussi.

Mon clic droit ne me donne plus accès au processus Automator pour renommer en masse, que j'avais créé sous Leo. Le process est toujours là, dans Workflows, mais il ne s'exécute plus. 

Plus moyen d'en créer un nouveau: en testant, j'obtiens un message d'erreur me disant que l'étape «renommer» n'a pas été entrée correctement, ou je ne sais plus quoi.

J'ai contourné en créant une application, placée dans la barre d'outils du Finder, qui elle fonctionne impec. Étrange...


Note du modo : étrange aussi de trouver ça dans "Applications", alors qu'Automator, Leopard ("de base" et "Snow") relèvent tous du forum Mac OS X !

On déménage.


----------



## Mac Mac (2 Septembre 2009)

Hello,

Pareil pour moi. Je n'ai plus aucune trace d'Automator dans le menu contextuel. Un oubli qui va être, j'espère, vite réparé.

Si d'autres ont trouvé une solution, faites-le savoir.


Merci


----------



## ptizebre (4 Septembre 2009)

Concernant automator dans le clic droit, il suffit d'aller dans (pref systeme) (clavier)  (service) cocher l'article et c'est tout.
cdrl


----------



## phipounet (8 Septembre 2009)

Qu'entends-tu par "cocher l'article" ??

Merci de nous éclairer.

Philippe.


----------



## phipounet (8 Septembre 2009)

Je me réponds à moi-même :

Il faut enregistrer le processus en tant que "Service" à l'ouverture d'Automator.

Ensuite le service est accessible via "préférence système/clavier/service/"

Philippe


----------



## schwebb (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci du tuyau, j'essaie dès que possible!


----------



## Tistou34 (11 Janvier 2010)

Salut tous 

Je reprends le sujet, que j'ai pas trouvé de suite et je pense que ca pourrait servir d'en dire un peu plus, si je ne dis pas de bétise.

Pour ma part, comme l'ont dit Phipounet et Ptizebre il suffit de lancer Automator, au démarrage de sélectionner le modèle Service et surtout dans la petite zone de menu déroulant en haut à droite de l'écran, de sélectionner l'option Fichiers ou DOssier.

Il n'y a plus que à Enregistrer et MMMAAAAGGGGIIIIIEEEEEE il apparait (pour ma part il s'est activé automatiquement)
Autrement comme les précédentes personnes l'ont dit il suffit d'aller dans les Préférence Système, Clavier, Services, (Fichiers ou Dossiers) dans mon cas.

Voila 
Avant je trouve que c'était plus simple quand meme lol


----------



## Meroe (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance un sujet d'ici, espérant que quelqu'un aura la solution...
J'espère ne pas me faire haïr des modos !

Mais en voulant programmer l'envoi d'un mail, j'ai un peu tâtonné sur automator (dont je n'ai pas réellement 'saisi' le fonctionnement), et j'ai téléchargé Mail Scripts.

Je ne suis jamais parvenu à mon but, puisqu'après c'était trop tard, en revanche, les tests que j'ai fait ont eu pour conséquence que je reçois dix fois par jour des mails d'alarme d'Ical me signalant un nouvel événement.

Selon les infos-forum que j'ai trouvé ici et là, normalement j'ai effacé les fichiers workflow... Alors pourquoi ça continue...???

Merci grandement de votre aide !


----------



## Meroe (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Si vous aviez une idée pour m'aider, ce serait magique !

Merci à tous !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2011)

Les fichiers _workflow_, c'est pour Automator.

Les Mail Scripts, ce sont des scripts : tu devrais les trouver dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Scripts > Mail Scripts_
= après avoir quitté Mail, mets à la Corbeille les scripts que tu trouveras dans ce dossier,
et relance Mail : tu verras si ça corrige ton souci.


Seul bémol : je ne sais pas s'il y a des scripts à conserver, ou si tu peux tous les éliminer (j'ai installé les Mail Scripts sur mon Mac, et je ne peux donc plus savoir quelle est la configuration par défaut)
= sauvegarde les scripts que tu auras mis à la Corbeille, avant de la vider, si tu la vides.


----------



## Meroe (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour FrançoisMag et merci infiniment de me répondre !
Voici ce que j'ai dans le fichier MailScript :
(cf image)
Dois-je supprimer tout cela ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Avril 2011)

Tu peux essayer : si ça ne corrige pas ton problème, tu les remettras à leur place d'un simple clic droit dans la Corbeille.


C'est peut-être plutôt du côté d'iCal qu'il faudrait chercher ?
= ses Préférences et alarmes en particulier.

C'est bien dans le dossier Automator de la Bibliothèque de ton Compte que tu as éliminés les workflows ?


----------



## Meroe (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour FrançoisMacG,

Merci encore,

Enlever les Mailscripts n'a pas réglé le problème...

Dans Ical, j'ai n'ai pas vu les item correspondant à ceux dont tu me parles... Je ne trouve pas de "préférence/Alarmes" ni rien qui y ressemble.

Et j'avais supprimé les workflows, oui actuellement dans le dossier automator de la bibliothèque j'ai deux dossier *.action
- change type of files.action
et
-scan.action...

Et je continue à recevoir ces mails vides avec pour objet "Alarme - Nouvel Evénement"

...


----------



## tombom (8 Avril 2011)

bonjour, 

essaie de regarder dans ical si tu n'as pas un evenement, qui s'appelerait justement "nouvel evenement". le selectionner et faire apparaitre les informations. c'est là que l'on regle le type d'alarme, a savoir l'envoi d'un mail par exemple...
tu as peut etre un evenement reccurent, avec une alarme reccurente..


----------



## Meroe (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour TomBom et MERCI BEAUCOUP

J'ai effectivement retrouvé un evenement qui correspond au moment où j'ai commencé à avoir les soucis en question !

Il y avait plusieurs événement empilés les uns autres certainement dû à mes tests.

J'ai tout supprimé, à mon avis cela devrait s'arrêter.

Merci à vous et à FrançoisMacG. J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à obtenir de l'aide.

Plein de bonnes choses,

Samantha.


----------



## Meroe (10 Avril 2011)

Vous avez été de chefs, merci de votre générosité.
M.


----------

